# Kennel Cough :-(



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Mitzy started coughing on Saturday. That distinctive hack, hack, hack, spit of Kennel cough. She was bright, eating and drinking fine, peeing and pooping. We saw a vet this morning and apart from kennel cough she is a happy healthy pup. My vet agrees with my suggestion that she prob picked it up while at the breeders vet getting her vaccination. Her breeder is horrified by it and is reinbursing out vet fees.

She is on antibiotics to prevent complications and an antiflammatory to sooth her throat. Apart from the cough she is bouncing about fine. Her housetraining is doing well and she is sitting and downing and doing a nice wee recall.

So for the next two to three weeks she is infectious. I said to the vet about Peppa and that we were due to pick her up from her breeder on Thursday. His suggestion was for the breeder to take her to their vet and get the nobivac kennel cough vaccination that will take effect in 3 days. He felt that leaving her another 3 weeks was bad for her socialisation.

So phoned the breeder and she phoned back to say that her vet was unwilling to give the pup the kennel cough vac (despite the nobivac fact sheet saying its safe for pups over 3 weeks old) and that she wasnt willing to hold onto the pup past Christmas so she was returning our deposit and selling her instead to someone she has had on a wait list.

So we are pretty gutted. I have no regrets about Mitzy as she is a wonderful pup and I dont actually blame her breeder as any time a pup crosses your door and is where other dogs are or have been they risk catching kennel cough. We had it in the dog club at one point and it spread faster than wildfire. We had to close for a month til the outbreak in the area was over. But its sad to lose out on Peppa and I not looking forward to breaking it to the boys.

So back to internet trawling now looking for a bitch pup that is ready in a month.....


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Oh and I was really impressed with the new vet I took her too. When I told the receptionist that I had a suspicion she had kennel cough I was told to leave her out in the car and the vet saw her out there to prevent the risk of infection to other clients.

Wish Mitzys vet had the same policy or her owner the savvy to realise what their dog possibly had.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Hmm that's not great, did she just say 'i'm returning your deposit & selling to someone else' or did she actually discuss it with you & let you decide what you wanted?
I would find it a little harsh if it was the first when you were so excited & were waiting :/
& I wonder why the vet wouldn't give the vac? Do you think that was the case or that the breeder didn't like the idea? Just wondering that's all.
I'm sorry that you won't be getting your pup & I hope Mitzy gets better soon!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Sorry to hear about Mitzy and about Peppa too ... 

Good luck on your new puppy search .. I am little shocked by the breeders actions, as she has vetted you as a good owner and now just wants to sell her puppy to someone else as she wont hold onto the puppy for you ... oh well .. I am a great believer in fate, not meant to be ... you will find another puppy I am sure xxx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

sorry to hear about mitzy, and that your not getting peppa. 

perhaps someone is trying to tell you to wait a wee bit longer before getting your second girl. maybe their is a pup thats is ment for you but not for another coupld of months. 

i think you should just enjoy mitzy justnow, and get her back to normal. leave the puppy hunt for the time being. 

hope mitzy is feeling better soon.


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

I think the breeder was one of those folk who put on a good front but actually money is the driving force. She started going on about various things that had just gone wrong for her (things that need cash) and made the excuse her daughter would get too attached to the puppy. Think I may have had a lucky escape with her. She already had someone lined up for Peppa with cash in hand <sigh>

I do believe all things happen for a reason.

I am going to hold off for at least a month before bringing a new puppy home to allow Mitzy to be well over the kennel cough. That wont stop me from looking now and booking another puppy if the right one comes up that is ready to go then.

While two pups can be a handful and someone new to dogs might struggle Im confident I will cope with it. I also would far prefer to take two dogs through the first puppy year and adolecence together and get past that stage than do it with one dog and then have to start all over again. While pups are sweet I much prefer the dogs they grow up into. Had I not had the kids I would prob have done what I did with the collies which was take a pup up to a year then get a rescue dog the same age. Im just not willing to bring a strange adult dog into our home when Ive got young children but would prefer to bring the pups up with them teaching both kids and pups how to behave with each other.

Mitzy already seems brighter and puppy mad half hour is well on the go  She is just a fantastic wee dog and if they are all like that I dont know why everyone doesnt have a cockapoo?


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

You're right, everyone should have cockapoos!


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Laura

No the decision was not up for discussion. When she at first came back that her vet had said no to the kennel cough vac she also said that he didnt want to give the dogs their first vac before going to their new homes either. I then had some alarm bells ringing and asked her to phone another vet to get their opinion on the kennel cough vac as my vet and hers were at odds about that and the dogs getting their first vac before being homed which he thought was a good idea. She then came back to me and said the second vet said the same and that the puppy might not even have kennel cough but something worse! I said that she had been checked over well by my vet and that she was perfectly healthy apart from it especially her heart which he had checked well as problems there can cause coughing. I did ask her what she meant by something worse but she couldnt answer me so it is possible that she didnt even phone the vets. 

She then said that she was going away to think about whether she could cope with keeping the pup the extra time as she had so much going wrong for her at the moment she didnt think she could cope with anything else. I said she was letting us all down and that my sons were going to be very upset not to get the dog they had been and seen and chosen. She then said that it would upset her daughter to keep a pup more time and then give it up. I knew then it was just going to be a case of waiting on the let down call and it was.

I really do think Im better not getting this one as the breeder really changed her spots when it came to the hard cash having to wait a few weeks.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

That's totally out of order, but I agree, things happen for a reason & i'de steer clear! I think pups should definitely have their first vacs before leaving to go to their homes, breeders who don't do it are probably just trying to save money which isn't a good sign.

Sorry you've been let down, but I agree that it's for the best & another pup will come up & you'll love it to bits, so don't worry too much, just tell your boys that the breeder wasn't very nice so you're going to find a better one lol. At least it gives you time now for Mitzy to get better & for her to settle in & start getting toilet trained before a second pup comes home for twice the mess lol. 

Good luck with finding another pup when the time is right


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

sorry to hear about Mitzy's kennel cough, poor thing.  It sounds like there might be a better breeder for you if they are only interested in the cash.  Sadly there are plenty of breeders like that but thankfully not all.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

It also doesn't sound right that she has so much going wrong at the moment when she is supposed to be raising your pup! I really don't like the sound of this breeder who seems to be putting herself before the needs of your puppy. She should have been thankful it was going to a loving home. I had problems with my breeder after we had bought our puppy and I contacted her to ask some additional questions. It's not a nice experience.


----------



## Freddies Mum (Nov 20, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the kennel cough. It is horrible, but she could have got it from anywhere as it is an air-born disease like the human cold.

You seem pretty intent on getting another pup but I would urge you to wait a little while, as your dogs need to bond with you first and foremost. You may also find that a good breeder may not sell to you with you already having a young pup.

I adore my three, but in future the one thing I would change is getting them so close together - there is about nine months between Freddie and Darcey, and the same again between Darcey and Jasper. The problem is that they learn so much from each other, and if you haven't fully trained the first then they learn bad habits as well as good stuff!

If you're very committed and prepared to train, walk and bond separately then two pups together can work, although it's twice the work. Otherwise I would recommend being cautious.


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Bringing a new pup into a house with another dog of any age and it will bond to the other dog, thats totally natural. Its going to happen whether the existing dog is 8 weeks or 8 years. Time alone with its new owner is what counts. Many owners have been surprised when they had the second dog alone and it didnt actually understand what it was being asked because it usually just followed what the first dog was doing.

And no dog is ever fully trained. There are always bits and pieces that need work. Im a stay at home Mum so have plenty of time for spending one to one time with the pups as individuals and as I understand the importance will prob make more of an effort with it that many folk who get a second pup when their first dog is a year or more.

The basic training also comes naturally to me as over the years Ive taught more than 1000 owners how to do basic training with their pups so I think I will manage it myself. Mitzy already does a good no distraction recall. Sits on command, downs to a lure, gives a high five and spins on command. All done hands off using a clicker.

So I appreciate all advice is being given with the best of intents but I have made a fully imformed and researched decision to get two pups close together.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

and that's what makes it so wrong that your breeder is turning away your pup. You are obviously a very responsible and informed buyer and any good breeder should want one of their pups to go to a home such as yours. A I said, we had problems with our breeder and it has made me very wary if we ever buy another again.


----------

